# Recommended disc brake pads? > Mechanical TRP Spyre brakes



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

I just got an entry-level CX bike on clearance and it came with TRP Spyre mechanicals. I've bedded them and they work great... I've seen all the opinions about how much better hydraulics feel but this is what I got with no plans to change soon.

That said... are there any particular replacement pads that have better reputation than others? TRP site says "Calipers are compatible with Shimano M525/M515 pads". I assume there are plenty of options out there, just trying to plan ahead.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

Jagwire makes decent brake pads. Same with Shimano.


----------



## SHIF (Jul 11, 2009)

I did a brake pad "shoot out" some years ago and concluded that the brake pads from Disco were the best performing and surprisingly the least expensive.
They offer six different pad compounds. I use the sintered metallic pads on both my mountain bike and gravel road bike.
I would avoid the ceramic compounds, they offer incredible power but tend to wear out your rotors quickly.

https://www.discobrakes.com/?s=0&t=0&c=14&p=100


----------

